# Arm's Length Co-Sleeper & Platform Beds?



## crosscat (Mar 18, 2008)

Back in January when we were making the baby we're expecting in October, DH and I pretty much did in our poor old bed.
Instead of looking like this |---|, it looks like this /---\ now.









So anyway we're looking for a new bed. I like the platform style beds (something like this, for example), but I'm wondering if a co-sleeper (I'm interested in the Arm's Length Mini) would work all right with a bed like this? Anyone have any firsthand experience or advice for me?

Thanks!


----------



## evergreenmom (Oct 18, 2004)

I don't have the mini but the bigger one but I know with mine I had to buy some extensions to get it up to my bed's height so maybe you won't need extensions for yours?

Lisa


----------



## justthinkn (Apr 11, 2008)

We have the full - you shouldn't have a problem, may or may not need the extensions.

Have you read some of the threads about co-sleepers and alternatives? I wish I had before I'd bought mine - we have used ours, and now it's a pack-n-play that DD uses the first few hours of evening sleep, BUT I might have bought a crib to side-car instead or a twin like we currently have pulled up to our full-sized mattress.


----------



## Kiddoson (Nov 19, 2001)

you should be fine. we had the mini and our bed was very tall and it worked fine. we used ours til about 6 months and then he was too long for it. they have excellent resale value though. I sold mine to my bradley instructor for $110. hth


----------



## crosscat (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks for all the responses and advice! Our nice new STURDY bed will be delivered tomorrow.

Thanks for the information about the resale value, too, *Kiddoson*!

When we get the co-sleeper (I'm not due until Oct 08), maybe I'll remember to resurrect this post with an update on how it works out.


----------



## mimie (Mar 7, 2003)

We have a platform bed and it was too low for the Mini. We had to put the legs of our bed up on bricks (it looked really classy).
















DD did not like the co-sleeper, though, so it ended up as a glorified night stand. Next time around, we'll probably just set it up as a bassinet on the off chance that the baby will tolerate sleeping there and otherwise just have baby in bed with us.


----------

